# HPI and ROS



## coder21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it written somewhere that if you count a area in the HPI you can not also use the same thing for the ROS because of double dipping?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 23, 2010)

This is carrier discretion.  Some carriers will allow this under certain circumstances and some do not allow "double dipping" at all....


----------



## losborn (Apr 23, 2010)

NAMAS says no double dipping at all.

Lin
CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't disagree but there are some carriers that will allow this in _some_ circumstances.

*Q* 6. Can a physician count a single history item in both the HPI and ROS? For example, could we count "shortness of breath" as an associated sign and symptom in the HPI and respiratory system in the ROS? 

*A* 6. A clearly documented medical record would prevent the need to "double-dip" for HPI and ROS, but WPS Medicare, in rare circumstances, could accept counting one statement in both areas if necessary. 


http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/education/evalmngmntqahistory.shtml


----------



## coder21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for helping.  I do have one more thing.  We use a EMR.  They gave credit for a location that was taking out of the musculoskeletal section of the physical exams.  Is this ok?  Where can I found it in writing? 

Thank you


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 23, 2010)

Q 6. Can a physician count a single history item in both the HPI and ROS? For example, could we count "shortness of breath" as an associated sign and symptom in the HPI and respiratory system in the ROS? 
A 6. A clearly documented medical record would prevent the need to "double-dip" for HPI and ROS, but WPS Medicare, in rare circumstances, could accept counting one statement in both areas if necessary. 

http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/education/evalmngmntqahistory.shtml


----------

